# Yamaha 40 PS Selbstmischer/Autolube



## petipet (23. Oktober 2008)

Im Frühjahr 08 kaufte ich ein Sportboot 4.50 Dreikieler mit 40PS Yamaha-Selbstmischer. Der Yamaha lief fast einwandfrei. (Nur im untersten Drehzahlbereich mal hin und wieder ein Zündaussetzer - so ein Patscher, den ich auf die Synchronisation der drei Vergaser ableitete) sonst lief alles gut.
Mit dem Boot hatte ich ein altes Humminbyrd erworben. Dessen Batterie war platt. Ich kaufte eine neue Batterie und schloss sie an. Plus und Minus waren richtig geschaltet - aber es gab eine Stichflamme, ich bin absoluter Laie, ich schätze ein Kondensator war durchgenallt. Es brannte richtig mit Stichflamme. 
Das Schöne: Sofort waren viele Helfer vom Campingplatz dabei und verkabelten und halfen und halfen. Danach Probefahrt auf dem Großenbroder-Binnensee: Fishfinder O.K.
ABER, einen Tag später, als ich Richtung offene Ostsee fuhr, brachte der AB nur noch halbe Leistung.
Praktisch jeder Bootseigner auf dem Campingplatz führte das auf Vergaserprobleme zurück und winkte ab, als ich Zündspulen und (hoffentlich nicht) Black-Box Desaster befürchtete.
Da ich mir nicht mehr zu helfen wusste, gab ich den Motor "einem benadetem Klein-Motoren-Instandsetzer mit Klein-Bootswerft" in Auftrag. Hat Geld gekostet und viele teure Dichtungen (Flatterventile ect., Vergaserdichtungen - Ein- und Ausbau - Düsensäubern usw. es sind ja drei Vergaser)
Nach dieser Aktion lief der Motor noch schlechter. Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen, der Motor läuft ca. eine min. Full Speed... dann geht er in die Knie.
Die Saison ist für mich zu Ende. Ich habe einen Halbjahres-Campingplatz auf Seecamp/Großenbrode. Ich sehe jetzt meine Chance für 2009 nur noch so, das ich mein Bötchen zur KUNJA-Werft nach Neustadt/OH schaffe. Die sind Yamaha-autorisiert und können die elektronik am Tester durchecken. Sonst weiß ich nix mehr. Wenn mir ein Boardie einen Tip geben kann, wäre ich dankbar.

Gruß peter


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Yamaha 40 PS Selbstmischer/Autolube*

Moin,

also wenn du einen 40er HMO hast,hab ich den gleichen.
Ich auch mal ein Problem mit der Gasannahme,dort hatte sich die Mechanik von Choke verklemmt und das an dem Luftfiltergehäuse.
Ich mach mal morgen ein Foto von dem Gestänge,dann kannst du ja mal bei dir schauen,ob du,wenn du den Choke ziehst,die Klappen sich auch wieder öffnen,wenn du den Choke drinnen hast.
Bei mir war das auch so,das ich dadurch nur halbe last laufen konnte.Ab in den Hafen und Zuhause mal in der Tonne getestet,da bin ich dann drauf gekommen,da wenn ich den Choke zog,er nicht wieder richtig zurück ging.


Aber es kann,glaub ich,auch sein,das die Black Box was abbekommen hat.
Denn Überspannung mag die gar nicht,man sollte es bei Yamaha Motoren sogar vermeiden,ohne Kerzen durch zuziehen.Ohne Kerzenfunke ohne Wiederstand am Motor,könnte die Blakbox was ab bekommen.


----------



## MFT Sutje (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Yamaha 40 PS Selbstmischer/Autolube*






Das ist mein Motor


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Yamaha 40 PS Selbstmischer/Autolube*

in großenbrode gibt es glaube ich auch einen der auf yamaha ist. einer von unserem campingplatz ist da mit seinem 60 ps selbstmischer imer und abolut tip top. der ist direkt am yachthafen bei der einen slipanlage, kann dir den namen grad leider nicht sagen. sonst an sich ist es sicher empfehlenswert eine yamaha werkstatt aufzusuchen

mein tip: gasgestänge


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Yamaha 40 PS Selbstmischer/Autolube*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> Aber es kann,glaub ich,auch sein,das die Black Box was abbekommen hat.
> Denn Überspannung mag die gar nicht,man sollte es bei Yamaha Motoren sogar vermeiden,ohne Kerzen durch zuziehen.Ohne Kerzenfunke ohne Wiederstand am Motor,könnte die Blakbox was ab bekommen.


 

Dem schließe ich mich an, hoffe jedoch für Dich, daß "nur" die Zündspulen (ist doch der Dreizylinder- oder?) aufgedampft sind- ist günstiger als die Black Box.
Lass´sie der einfachheit halber mal durchmessen.

CHOKE- hat Dein Motor schon den el. Choke???


----------



## petipet (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Yamaha 40 PS Selbstmischer/Autolube*

Hallo Peter,

danke Dir. Vergasergestänge hakt nicht. Choke einwandfrei. Auch der kleine schwarze Hebel unter Einhandschaltung erhöht die Leerlaufdrehzahl optimal.
Ich fürchte, als ich die neue Batterie anschloss, hat es einen Kurzschluß gegeben. 

Nett von Dir, zu antworten.

Gruß, Peter


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Yamaha 40 PS Selbstmischer/Autolube*

Moin Peter,

wenn Du hier nicht weiter kommst kann ich Dir auch das boote-forum.de empfehlen.

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, das der Schaden nach dem Wirken der 
Werstatt nicht mehr mein Problem wäre. Die basteln da rum verlagen viel Geld und
dann funktioniert das Teil nicht?! Ich glaube es hackt! :q


----------



## ade (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Yamaha 40 PS Selbstmischer/Autolube*

Hallo,
habe auch diesen Motor, allerdings ohne E-Start. Hatte auch das Problem, Motor nahm kein Gas an, musste vom Leerlauf gleich auf Vollgas, dann ging es und ich konnte dann auch wieder die Drehzahl reduzieren. Habe dann den Motor in eine Fachwerkstatt gebracht, die haben die Vergaser gereinigt und neu eingestellt. Bei der nächsten Ausfahrt nahm der Motor super Gas an, lief aber nur noch mit halber Leistung. Also sofort wieder in die Werkstatt, dort wurden die Vergaser noch mal neu eingestellt, da sie angeblich total verstellt waren, also ich war da nicht dran, na gut, noch mal 50 € bezahlt.
Nächste Ausfahrt, Motor läuft super, aber nur 10 Minuten, dann brach er wieder zusammen und lief nur noch mit halber Leistung.
Hab den Motor dann in eine andere Werkstatt gebracht. Dort wurden wieder die Vergaser neu eingestellt und der Motor wurde dort 2 Stunden im Wasserbecken getestet. War seit dem zweimal unterwegs und der Motor lief tadellos. Ich hoffe das bleibt so, ansonsten kommt wohl nur noch die Blackbox in Frage sagte der Mechaniker


----------



## HD4ever (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Yamaha 40 PS Selbstmischer/Autolube*

laß mal ne vernünftige Inspektion machen dann läuft er sicherlich gleich wieder sehr viel besser ....


----------



## schleppangler (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Yamaha 40 PS Selbstmischer/Autolube*

wenn du beim anklemmen der batterie wirklich etwas falsch gemacht hast und es hört sich ja so an,von wegen stichflamme und so,dann hat sich sehr wahrscheinlich deine elektronik verabschiedet(black box) .gleichstromfehler sind unverzeihlicher als wechselstromfehler ,da du über die batterie ungleich höhere ampere in die elektronik geschossen haben wirst .
sorry aber da wird dir nur noch eine yamaha werkstatt helfen können.

aber ich fühle mit dir,hilft zwar auch nicht wirklich aber ich weiß was du durchmachst.


----------



## MFT Sutje (8. November 2008)

*AW: Yamaha 40 PS Selbstmischer/Autolube*

Und,
hast was erreichen können?


----------

